# Is my dog too tall to be a staffy?



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Ive got a 11 month old female staffy, and shes around 17/18 inchs high. Ive looked on websites and they said the max height for a girl should be between 14 - 16 inchs high. Well shes quite a bit taller than that, is there any such thing as a long legged staffy? Or is she a mix? 

Many thanks
Stacey


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

That is just the guild lines for the breed and what they should be for the ring! but thats not to say she isnt a full staff and just from two big parents! Have you got a picture


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

If you're going off the kc list of the correct height etc for the breed I'd take no notice. According to them Arnie is too tall 17.5in and weighs too heavy, he's not overweight for him just for the kc idea of the breed.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is she a KC registered SBT? Or a pet bred one?

Neither of mine fit the breed standard. Unless you are wanting to show, i really wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi thanks for your replys, ill put some new pics on here in a bit. Thats kind of put my mind at rest. She also has quite a curly tail.. lol which is one of the things it says on these websites she definatley shouldnt have. Ill quickly take some pics on put them on here so have a look in about 10 mins


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

What do ya think? Staffy or not a staffy? :S


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> What do ya think? Staffy or not a staffy? :S


Def a Staffie. Just look at that face!

She may not be a well bred, breed standard SBT, but she is adorable. She may fill out a bit at she gets older as well.

Is she spayed yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

omg! she is GORGEOUS :001_wub: Yep a staffie!


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL thanks  at least you guys can see some staffy in her. I got her spayed when she was 7 months old. I think shes too skinny, but shes such a fussy eater she only eats one meal a day. Anyone got any ideas of a food to bulk her up? Is one meal a day too little?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Have you tried raw feeding  and what are you feeding her now?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> LOL thanks  at least you guys can see some staffy in her. I got her spayed when she was 7 months old. I think shes too skinny, but shes such a fussy eater she only eats one meal a day. Anyone got any ideas of a food to bulk her up? Is one meal a day too little?


Early spaying may be why she isnt as bulky as some SBT's.

On of my boys was done at 9 months, and hes quite tall, and slimish. His brother was never castrated and was built like a tank.

Id try feeding her twice a day. Try some tripe if she is fussy.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she looks like a staff to me, i saw a male who looked the same as her very similar markings he was pretty tall aswell


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

At the mo, shes having Natural Forthglade wet food mixed with Hi life beef flavour. Everyone said about how good a complete dry food is but she wont have any of it. We've tried her on Burns, James well beloved, Iams, Beta and she will only eat a small handful of them. We use to mix defrosted mince with her dry food but someone told us how its bad for her and also cooked liver. And where shes not got any fat on her it worrys us when she dont eat alot cos its not as if she can do with losing the pounds lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> At the mo, shes having Natural Forthglade wet food mixed with Hi life beef flavour. Everyone said about how good a complete dry food is but she wont have any of it. We've tried her on Burns, James well beloved, Iams, Beta and she will only eat a small handful of them. We use to mix defrosted mince with her dry food but someone told us how its bad for her and also cooked liver. And where shes not got any fat on her it worrys us when she dont eat alot cos its not as if she can do with losing the pounds lol


Have you tried Naturediet? You could also try soaking the dried food and mashing some wet/mince/tripe in with it.

Mince is perfectly safe btw. Its just that some dogs cant tolerate beef. You can also try tinned fish.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

She's adoreable!! I think I see a tiny bit of boxer?? Maybe???? 

Personally I feed my dogs twice a day, I love my food and would hate to think I only got one meal a day!!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah she did like nature diet for a bout 2 weeks but then went off of it. Tried sardines and she liked them for a while then turned her nose up. Is what we're feeding her not too good then? forthglade with the hi life? Its so frustrating when we find something she likes than give it a few days and she wont touch it lol


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> She's adoreable!! I think I see a tiny bit of boxer?? Maybe????
> 
> Personally I feed my dogs twice a day, I love my food and would hate to think I only got one meal a day!!!:smilewinkgrin:


I would love her to eat two meals a day she just wont lol we put her dinner down in the morning about 10ish and it will still be there untill about 6ish and thats when she'll eat it.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> Yeah she did like nature diet for a bout 2 weeks but then went off of it. Tried sardines and she liked them for a while then turned her nose up. Is what we're feeding her not too good then? forthglade with the hi life? Its so frustrating when we find something she likes than give it a few days and she wont touch it lol


Ahh you could try my old faithful trick!! I buy cheap rolls of dog meat that is sold in Lidl (or Webbox do a make but it's more expensive..think you can get it in Wilko?). Anyway it's cr*p food but mixed with a good quality complete it really helps get fussy dogs eating. I mix it with some warm water and believe me the stink will knock you out but I've not met a dog yet that won't eat their food with it in.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes beautiful


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> At the mo, shes having Natural Forthglade wet food mixed with Hi life beef flavour. Everyone said about how good a complete dry food is but she wont have any of it. We've tried her on Burns, James well beloved, Iams, Beta and she will only eat a small handful of them. We use to mix defrosted mince with her dry food but someone told us how its bad for her and also cooked liver. And where shes not got any fat on her it worrys us when she dont eat alot cos its not as if she can do with losing the pounds lol


Natural Forthglade is a supurb food, as is the Nature diet, Not too sure about all the dry you mention but Arden Grange is a very good dry! Jacket potatoes added to the food is said to put weight on

Yep! looks like a staffy to me! very sweet face btw
DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Before our dogs was on a ful raw diet we use to add tripe to fussy eaters food! ohh and ours are feed twice a day


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Before our dogs was on a ful raw diet we use to add tripe to fussy eaters food! ohh and ours are feed twice a day


Good point Kerry! (you do have your uses) tripe is said to pile on the weight!


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> Ahh you could try my old faithful trick!! I buy cheap rolls of dog meat that is sold in Lidl (or Webbox do a make but it's more expensive..think you can get it in Wilko?). Anyway it's cr*p food but mixed with a good quality complete it really helps get fussy dogs eating. I mix it with some warm water and believe me the stink will knock you out but I've not met a dog yet that won't eat their food with it in.


Thats funny cos she loves that stuff! my mum bought it for her in our local shop. But i thought it was really rubbish though and told my mum to stop buyin it lol What dry food would you recommend to mix with it? i know this sound funny but its like shes too lazy to chew on the dry food, And moist aint that good is it?


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish she would eat to meals a day but we put her food down at 9 in the morning and she touch it untill the evening. What can i do? :S


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Good point Kerry! (you do have your uses) tripe is said to pile on the weight!


We tried her on james well beloved tripe nuggets and she wouldnt touch them. See what i mean shes so fusy! lol been like this since we bloody got her


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I think shes

GORGEOUSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

she is lovely i think she just a tall staffie..dont worry about it


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> Thats funny cos she loves that stuff! my mum bought it for her in our local shop. But i thought it was really rubbish though and told my mum to stop buyin it lol What dry food would you recommend to mix with it? i know this sound funny but its like shes too lazy to chew on the dry food, And moist aint that good is it?


I'm not really up on dried food but I'm sure someone else can recommend something. Mine are actually all fed raw too but the foster dogs are given the rolls with a working dog food we buy in bulk for the kennels.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> Hi thanks for your replys, ill put some new pics on here in a bit. Thats kind of put my mind at rest. She also has quite a curly tail.. lol which is one of the things it says on these websites she definatley shouldnt have. Ill quickly take some pics on put them on here so have a look in about 10 mins


Aww she is lovely, and I would say a Staffie yes, so what if she is 2 inches taller, thats not much anyway, she is lovely xxx


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahh thanks everyone for all your advice and its put my mind at rest knowing most of u thinks shes a staffy  Any suggestions on a yummy dry food that she wont be able to resist?! She does seem to like what im feedin her at the moment (Hi life beef with cheese coating) but its a moist food and plus she'll only eat on meal of it. If i fed her raw.. what sort of things would i need to feed her so she gets all the essential vitamins she needs. My mum seems to think she cant eat a raw chicken leg but she can cant she?? 

  stacey


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You can give her raw chicken legs just make sure they're raw. Isn;t nature diet dry try her on that.
And one more thing she's gorgeous.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks  well she might like that cos she likes nature diets wet food, so she may like their dry too. Thanks


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

"Green tripe, Boy" said the retired gamekeeper in a thick West Country accent. "Never known a dog refuse it."

Worked for us.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> Thanks  well she might like that cos she likes nature diets wet food, so she may like their dry too. Thanks


They dont make a dry. You could try Natures Menu, which do.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried her with james well beloved tripe nuggets and she werent over keen, any other 'tripe' suggestions?


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Well just gave Ellie her dinner mixed with two small jacket potatos like someone said and she scoffed it down and licked the bowl clean lol  she did turn her nose up to start with but when she realised she werent getting anything else she ate it lol Is jacket potatos okay to give her everyday or not? I just wanna build her up a bit she looks too lanky to me


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

She def has staffie in her, but I dont think she is full breed


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i love her markings i cant really help with the food as my dog all ready eaten it before ive put it down :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Buggles said:


> She def has staffie in her, but I dont think she is full breed


No i agree i dont think she is full staffy, she looks just like the dog my friend rescued a while back and she is a staffy cross. Shes beautifull.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your replys  well i suppose i dont mind what she is, shes lovely whatever,,  Just would like to know what shes crossed with lol


----------

